# Repashy supplements and SLS?



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just thought I'd throw this on here. I finally morphed out a healthy, non-SLS auratus after struggling through SLS froglet after SLS froglet for the past year and a half. The only thing that changed - about a month before the clutch of eggs the froglet came from were laid, I started using Repashy Supermin and Calcium + ICB once a week for a month, in addition of Rep-cal and Herptivite, then cut back to dusting with the Repashy once a month. 

The clutchmates of the healthy froglet look good so far, too. Just an observation. Anyone else notice a similar result with the same product?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've switched over to the repashy supplements recently too and my vents are producing eggs that have larger hatching tads. I don't know if it has anything to do with the supplements, but it's an observation that I've had. I've also had a lot of sls recently with these guys tads, but I think I've found tadpole diet to be the problem with that as changing up foods has seemingly solved that problem.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i switch over a few months ago, although most of my frogs don't breed over the summer i have gotten soem breeding, but best of all the supplements stick really well the flies.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't say definitively but I started using Repashy in March (and herpetal in Nov) and this season out of nearly 50 mantella froglets, of two species and 4 groups, with 40 more on their way, I've had ZERO sls. Pretty damn good considering that last year I had sls occur quite frequently.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Which repashy are you guys using? I noticed there are two different kinds.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I use calcium plus ICB and Supermin, everyone once in a while i use Superpig, the color enhancer


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Juilo.


----------

